# Cable Management Tips and/or Pictures



## kenp2600 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can anyone provide any good tips for keeping cables and wiring neat in my equipment closet? I don't want to just zip-tie everything into one bundle. I've got about 30 cables coming out of the wall near the ceiling in my closet and my equipment is on a free standing wire shelf (on casters) so that I can turn it to get behind it, etc.

I'd appreciate any recommendations on something to help keep the wires neat and controlled while allowing me to pull the shelf out from the wall when necessary. Pictures would be good if you have pictures of your setup.

Thanks!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing i ever use is zip ties but i have a nack for bundleing wires on a daily basis that look professional otherwise all i can think of is nail down type holders. I think they would prevent you from pulling out you rack though as they might pull out of the sockets, zip ties are the best i can think of i'm sure there are others that will chime in with ides.:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd just use some pet wrap (Techflex) or some spiral wrap.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Mech that does make for some nice cable maagement material i use that almost daily too. Why didn't i think of that?:scratch:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have always used a plastic wire loom such as this:

http://cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/colored.html


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

PET wrap and F6 by Techflex are good. You can also buy spools of pre-cut velcro loops to secure things. I use all that and zip ties.

I bundle by video, audio, power, speaker, and network. Things like IR distro I usually bundle with network and if there aren't many wires in the bundle, I sometimes put network, power, and speaker signals together.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh, and remember to give yourself about 25% more length than you think you need. Prettying things up, usually involves paths that are not direct and therefore longer.


----------



## kenp2600 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the product ideas guys. I'll have to find some of those in large diameters since I've got several wires to deal with.

Thanks again!


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I like and use these

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052003


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've used Velcro loops for most rack installs as you eventually need to service or change equipment and it makes it much simpler and in the long run cheaper, you can get a roll from HD or Lowes for a few bucks.


----------

